# Hip replacement done. Ouch!



## Insley Stiles (Jul 17, 2007)

Greetings,

Well, my pesky hip replacement surgery is finally done. Everything went pretty smoothly. Pain levels were a little higher than expected for the first few days but hey, think of the endorphins.

I'm sure everything will even out and begin to get back to normal. Phys. therapy has gone well but its kind of a trip not being able to make some movements on account of some muscles being pretty sliced up. Ah well, patients padawan! 

Thanx to everyone for your positive thoughts and prayers!

Regards,
Ins


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jul 17, 2007)

Be well and heal quickly!


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 17, 2007)

Be of good cheer while you recuperate.  One of my teachers got his hip replaced and was back on the mat very quickly.  Just be sure to apply your martial artist discipline, drive and bullheadedness to your PT.  Do everything your physical therapist says.  Even that one thing you're thinking of right now that you hate.


----------



## Drac (Jul 17, 2007)

Heal quickly...


----------



## fireman00 (Jul 17, 2007)

Glad to hear that things worked out well!

Just listen and do EVERYTHING that the P/T tell you too do.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 17, 2007)

I hope you heal quickly!  However go slow and steady with the rehab!


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 17, 2007)

Hope you heal very fast!!!


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 19, 2007)

Great to hear that yr now on the road to recovery! Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jul 19, 2007)

Im glad everything went well. I wish you a speedy recovery

B


----------



## Lynne (Jul 19, 2007)

Great news.  Be well.


----------

